
Travel Around the World from SF for $1160 - madidi707
http://airwander.com/flights-display/%7B%22cabin_type%22:%22ECONOMY%22,%22trip_type%22:%22MULTI_CITY_TRIP%22,%22adults%22:1,%22children%22:0,%22infants%22:0,%22flight_1%22:%7B%22origin%22:%22SFO%22,%22destination%22:%22ARN%22,%22date%22:%222017-02-08%22%7D,%22flight_2%22:%7B%22stopover%22:%221%22,%22origin%22:%22ARN%22,%22destination%22:%22CPH%22,%22date%22:%222017-02-11%22,%22cheapest_iata%22:%22JFK%22,%22cheapest_price%22:-154.54,%22chosen_iata%22:%22ARN%22,%22average%22:%22237%22,%22calendar_price%22:%22%22%7D,%22flight_3%22:%7B%22origin%22:%22CPH%22,%22destination%22:%22PRG%22,%22date%22:%222017-02-15%22,%22calendar_price%22:90.67%7D,%22flight_4%22:%7B%22stopover%22:%221%22,%22origin%22:%22PRG%22,%22destination%22:%22CDG%22,%22date%22:%222017-02-18%22,%22cheapest_iata%22:%22KRK%22,%22cheapest_price%22:29.72,%22chosen_iata%22:%22PRG%22,%22average%22:%22237%22,%22calendar_price%22:%22%22%7D,%22flight_5%22:%7B%22origin%22:%22CDG%22,%22destination%22:%22BUD%22,%22date%22:%222017-02-25%22,%22calendar_price%22:148.4%7D,%22flight_6%22:%7B%22stopover%22:%221%22,%22origin%22:%22BUD%22,%22destination%22:%22TLV%22,%22date%22:%222017-02-28%22,%22cheapest_iata%22:%22MXP%22,%22cheapest_price%22:12.48,%22chosen_iata%22:%22BUD%22,%22average%22:%22237%22,%22calendar_price%22:%22%22%7D,%22flight_7%22:%7B%22origin%22:%22TLV%22,%22destination%22:%22PVG%22,%22date%22:%222017-03-03%22,%22calendar_price%22:744.61%7D,%22flight_8%22:%7B%22stopover%22:%221%22,%22origin%22:%22PVG%22,%22destination%22:%22SFO%22,%22date%22:%222017-03-08%22,%22cheapest_iata%22:%22CDG%22,%22cheapest_price%22:-475.64,%22chosen_iata%22:%22PVG%22,%22average%22:%22237%22,%22calendar_price%22:%22%22%7D%7D
======
AdamGibbins
Entirely unrelated to the content, but wow, that's a horrific URL. There's a
#hackernews channel on Freenode that streams front page news - the URL took up
4 lines and got reported as a bug, as it looks like one.

~~~
tuccinator
The person's search should be shareable as a search token instead of JSON.

------
madidi707
We're scaling the site - if you receive blank page please come back in few
mins. Thanks for interest!

~~~
tuccinator
Not a very good time to post it if the website isn't functioning properly.

~~~
madidi707
We tried to test it beforehand but it's hard to prepare for such a number of
users :) We've launched just 3 weeks ago. If you leave the site open it loads
after a while, or you can bookmark it and come back - it's worth it :)

~~~
kjbflsudfb
Does the same apply for the FAQ page? I've clicked that link, but nothing
happens.

~~~
madidi707
We didn't have time to create FAQ yet. Sorry.

In the meantime you can read more about AirWander here:
[http://allplane.tv/airline-marketing-socia-
media/2016/10/7/a...](http://allplane.tv/airline-marketing-socia-
media/2016/10/7/airwander-to-focus-on-stopover)

------
11thEarlOfMar
Round Trip, SFO<->PEK mid-November, non-stop on United currently $477, per
Hipmunk.

Last time I saw fares this low was in 2006, where I flew SFO<->LHR for about
$450. $250 of that was fees & taxes. United got $100 to fly me non stop to
London.

~~~
ctruzzi
There have been under ~$500 prices for West Coast to PEK and PVG with semi-
regularity for the last 12 months.

------
kjbflsudfb
Is this affiliated with AirBnB? If not, I can't help but think that the logos
have a similar shape and the font appears to be the same, too.

~~~
madidi707
No, not affiliated.

------
madidi707
Ok, it's loading now! You can go ahead and take that around the world flight
:)

------
devty
Where is the background images taken place?

~~~
uola
Yangshuo, China would be my guess.

------
gm-conspiracy
I am getting JSON as a URL param?

~~~
madidi707
Thanks for info, we're on it :)

------
mattlondon
Does not load for me. How did a blank page get to the front page on HN?

~~~
madidi707
Hi, it's down because of high traffic, we're working on it and it should be
back up soon :)

------
elchief
HTTP 405 on
[http://flights.airwander.com/api/v1/currencies.json](http://flights.airwander.com/api/v1/currencies.json)

Origin [http://airwander.com](http://airwander.com) is not allowed by Access-
Control-Allow-Origin

~~~
madidi707
Thanks for reporting, we're trying to fix that one.

